# The Hard life for NAPS Officers



## The_Falcon (30 Jan 2008)

This was posted on blueline forums http://www.nan.on.ca/article/nishnawbe-aski-police-service-a-sacred-calling--307.asp, I watched it and all I can say is wow, hats off to any officer willing to serve in the conditions depicted.


----------



## J.J (4 Feb 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080204/aboriginal_reserve_080204/20080204?hub=Canada

From CTV

TORONTO -- One of Ontario's largest aboriginal reserves has been forced to close a main police detachment because it doesn't meet basic health and safety requirements. 

Grand Chief Stan Beardy, of the Nishnawbe Aski Nation, says the community is facing a "growing policing crisis" and needs provincial help. 

He says the detachment in Kasabonika Lake First Nation had to be closed because the jail cells were "completely inadequate." 

Beardy says the cells weren't properly lit, didn't have adequate bathroom facilities and weren't secure. 

He says now prisoners are being flown to Sioux Lookout at a cost of $10,000 per trip. 

Beardy says the community needs immediate help from the federal and provincial government to get its 35 police detachments up to minimum building standards. 



It is absolutely amazing they can keep one Officer to work there. It says a lot for their dedication to their community. If you have 15 min to spare and want to see some third world Policing conditions, watch the video. It is abysmal what they have to put up with.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Feb 2008)

BZ to those officers for putting up with such awful working conditions  

The RCMP dont have this problem in the more Rural Detatchments I hope?


----------



## Greymatters (21 Feb 2008)

WR said:
			
		

> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080204/aboriginal_reserve_080204/20080204?hub=Canada
> 
> He says now prisoners are being flown to Sioux Lookout at a cost of $10,000 per trip.



You can do a lot of cleanup for $10,000... so I think there's more to this story than meets the eye.  How much funding does this place get?


----------

